# Aero Peek



## anbo369 (Jan 4, 2010)

hi,
straight to the point my Aero Peek in Windows 7 isn't working and i was wondering if you guys have any ideas on how to help me because i have tried everything to get it working.

lets go to the start:
when i first installed Windows 7 it worked fine no problems (i loved it!!) but then a couple of days ago it just dissappeared and stopped working.
I have tried going into toolbar properties to see if it has been disabled, but when i checked it was ticked to be enabled and it is also grey (so that you can't change it) and i'm not sure why that is. But it is enabled and i'm not sure why its not working.

I have tried using all of the "hacks" i could find to get it working, however the only problem is that when i go to do the "hack" the values are already set to what they should be to be enabled.

So i am completely and uterley confused, the only hint i can give you is when i do a troubleshoot to find issues with and of the Aero effects it tells me that my "Desktop Windows Manager" is disabled. But i have done a google search and found where DWM is located and it is enabled so i am not sure what is happening.

thanks for your time and sorry about the really long post!

P.S I know that my Computer is capable of running Aero Peek because it used to work. See sig for specs


cheers!


----------



## netleon (Jan 4, 2010)

Try to updata or reinstall your video card driver! i once use this way to solve the problem perfect!


----------



## CrayonMuncher (Jan 4, 2010)

this may be a long shot have you switched the window 7 themes to windows 7 basic are the other aero features working ok, is just aero peek?

and are these three options enabled in the visual effects settings

1. Animate controls and elements inside windows 
2. Enable desktop composition 
3. Use visual styles on windows and buttons.


----------



## craneop1985 (Jan 5, 2010)

re-run the performance evaluation test---after test completes--your aero peek should be working again.


----------



## Bodaggit23 (Jan 5, 2010)

This just happened to me for the first time on my HTPC in my living room.

I booted up and Aero was not working.

I right clicked, Personalize, and did the "troubleshoot" and it turned back on, but stated the same, DWM was not turned on.

I know this doesn't help, but just know, you are not alone.


----------



## anbo369 (Jan 5, 2010)

innercx said:


> and are these three options enabled in the visual effects settings
> 
> 1. Animate controls and elements inside windows
> 2. Enable desktop composition
> 3. Use visual styles on windows and buttons.


Thanks for the help so far guys!
all of those settings are enabled, however i couldn't see the "Enable Desktop Composistion" setting so i'm not sure what that means.

my GPU drivers are up to date but how do i reinstall them?
i'll try enverything you have suggested and let you know how it goes!

cheers!


----------



## anbo369 (Jan 5, 2010)

craneop1985 said:


> re-run the performance evaluation test---after test completes--your aero peek should be working again.



did it but unfortunatley it didn't work, thanks for the suggestion though!

I rolled back my video card driver and that didn't work so i reinstalled the newest one again and still no results.

i'm not entirely sure what any of the other aero features are but all i know is that aero peek isn't being nice to me 

thanks for all of your help though!


----------



## CrayonMuncher (Jan 5, 2010)

are you def running in 32 bit mode win 7 hasn't gone into 16 bit for some reason
also i just read this on another website it may help, it sounds like the kinda of thing windows does:

'ok i got it working. i had to uncheck it in the visual and performance options, apply it. then check it again, and apply it.'

or is that the bit that is greyed out? it sounded very much like the problem your having


----------



## Bodaggit23 (Jan 5, 2010)

> when i checked it was ticked to be enabled and it is also grey (so that you can't change it)



Stated in first post.


----------



## anbo369 (Jan 6, 2010)

innercx said:


> are you def running in 32 bit mode win 7 hasn't gone into 16 bit for some reason
> also i just read this on another website it may help, it sounds like the kinda of thing windows does:
> 
> 'ok i got it working. i had to uncheck it in the visual and performance options, apply it. then check it again, and apply it.'
> ...



well i tried that, unticked everything, applied, then reticked and applied but still no luck 

I checked to see if it had gone to 16bit but its still 32bit.

thanks for trying though!


----------



## linkin (Jan 6, 2010)

anbo369 said:


> well i tried that, unticked everything, applied, then reticked and applied but still no luck
> 
> I checked to see if it had gone to 16bit but its still 32bit.
> 
> thanks for trying though!



Reinstall your video drivers.... all i can think of.


----------



## anbo369 (Jan 6, 2010)

linkin93 said:


> Reinstall your video drivers.... all i can think of.



I think i did that, well i rolled back my video drivers and then installed back to the new ones, is that what you mean? if i did the wrong thing would you be able to advise me on how to reinstall my video drivers?
It would be a great help!!

cheers!

I like your sig


----------



## linkin (Jan 6, 2010)

Download and install Driver Cleaner Pro (it's free) and when you open select the "Ati" option and click start. wait for it to finish, then restart your pc and install the new ones (catalyst 9.12)

I like my sig too


----------



## anbo369 (Jan 6, 2010)

sweet thank you!!


----------



## anbo369 (Jan 6, 2010)

well i cleared the "ATI" using Driver Cleaner but for some reason i don't need to update my drivers.
Was i supposed to clear the ATI Catalyst drivers?

cheers!


----------



## linkin (Jan 6, 2010)

No, clearing the ATI one, it clears all components of Ati software, catalyst included. So is aero peek working now?

You should still install Catalyst 9.12


----------



## anbo369 (Jan 7, 2010)

linkin93 said:


> No, clearing the ATI one, it clears all components of Ati software, catalyst included. So is aero peek working now?
> 
> You should still install Catalyst 9.12



well i cleared everything from the ATI part and i restarted and nothing changed, it doesn't even say that i need to update my drivers for my GPU.
and i already have catalyst installed.

thanks!


----------



## CrayonMuncher (Jan 7, 2010)

ive been reading

is your windows perfomance index rated correctly (it should be quite good) it hasn't for some reason set to unrated? apparantly aero peek needs at least a score of 2.00 to run

also read that certian programs running in the background will cause it to not work?

running out of ideas really


----------



## anbo369 (Jan 7, 2010)

well my score is only 5.5 but thats cos i only have 2Gb of ram.

i'm running out of ideas aswell. looks like i will just have to give up on this.


----------



## linkin (Jan 7, 2010)

what version of windows 7 are you running? like home premium or pro or ultimate.


----------



## anbo369 (Jan 8, 2010)

ultimate


----------



## linkin (Jan 8, 2010)

well, this has me stumped.


----------



## TFT (Jan 8, 2010)

His other thread on the same subject came to the same conclusion. Re-install may be the only answer, may be a bug in the OS or a program you have added that does not conform to Microsofts rules and has cocked up the OS.


----------



## linkin (Jan 8, 2010)

It wouldn't be a process or service that you have disabled in msconfig would it?


----------



## anbo369 (Jan 8, 2010)

thanks for pointing that out, i have disabled some things from msconfig.

i'll let you know how it goes!!


----------



## anbo369 (Jan 8, 2010)

well no luck, i didn't disbale anything in the services, only things in the startup such as msn, steam, etc.

thanks for all of your help. looks like i will have to live without aeropeek.

thanks


----------



## linkin (Jan 8, 2010)

my only other thought would be some kind of malware doing something. ran malwarebytes lately?


----------



## anbo369 (Jan 27, 2010)

ha! i got it!
i was looking through the asus forums trying to figure out how to fix my bsods that only appear during loading screens of games, and i stumbled upon a thread that had millions and millions of people with the same problem as me!... ok maybe not millions but lots!

turns out asus gamer OSD stuffs up aero! (on 4850 and windows 7 atleast)

unistall, restart and then BAM! its back!
now i just gotta get used to it again haha!

thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## linkin (Jan 27, 2010)

congrats! I was thinking about installing that OSD but now i won't


----------



## anbo369 (Jan 27, 2010)

haha yeah they still haven't fixed it!

and i think my 4850 is faulty. 
do i speak to the place i bought it from or asus?


----------

